# My review of the latest Logic Pro X, 10.5.1 is up



## Ashermusic (Jun 16, 2020)

https://synthandsoftware.com/…/apple-logic-pro-x-10-5-revi…/


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 17, 2020)

Good point about the new synth drum instrument also...those fall into DMD really nicely and easily...


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for the review, Jay!

I'm honestly thinking about making the switch back to Logic after going from Logic 9 to Cubase 9.5. It just doesn't like my machine (crashes too frequently), and i hate the damn dongle.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> https://synthandsoftware.com/…/apple-logic-pro-x-10-5-revi…/


Thought you may like to know, Jay, a couple of people at Apple have told me that when Logic Pro 11 comes out it everyone who owns Logic Pro X will have to buy it and it will not be a free update/upgrade. There will be no reduced pricing if you own Logic Pro X.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 2, 2020)

If so, at $199 it’s a bargain.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> If so, at $199 it’s a bargain.


I agree with you. I use DP so I’m used to paying for upgrades for decades now every single time.


----------



## davidson (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> Thought you may like to know, Jay, a couple of people at Apple have told me that when Logic Pro 11 comes out it everyone who owns Logic Pro X will have to buy it and it will not be a free update/upgrade. There will be no reduced pricing if you own Logic Pro X.



I don't suppose you have any idea when that may be do you?


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

davidson said:


> I don't suppose you have any idea when that may be do you?


Not exactly sure when but if they are talking about it I don’t think it’s that far off.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 2, 2020)

Without any hard knowledge, for certain reasons, I don’t think we will see it very soon.


----------



## davidson (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> Not exactly sure when but if they are talking about it I don’t think it’s that far off.



Excellent, I'll get ready for it to drop tomorrow


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 2, 2020)

I wonder if they will do that as part of OS11. The bummer is that many of us will not be going past mojave or catalina maybe until we get nee. It’s possible they may jump to OS11 requirement on hardware that supports OS11. If so then hopefully is not soon because it will be a big jump from current requirements, I thought I had a few more years before i would need to worry about that for staying current with logicpro.

We shall see.

How long has it been since LPX came out? I think a $200 upgrade price at this point would be more then fair but probably not for people that only bought it recently


----------

